# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تجدید شدن در مدارس نمونه دولتی؟(کمک)

## Mehrdad83

با سلام میخواستم ببینم شرایط تجدید شدن تو درس ها در پایه یازدهم تو مدارس نمونه دولتی به چه شکل هست؟؟
نمرات سالانه و نمرات امتحان خرداد و مستمر باید چند باشن تا قبول شناخته بشیم؟ نمرات دی ماه (نوبت اول) هم تجدیدی دارن؟
من خیلی در این مورد گشتم کامل توضیح داده نشده و فقط گفته شده بالای 12 باید باشیم و جای دیگه دیدم که نوشته نمرات سالانه بالای 12 و ورقه 10 و الان دقیقا نمیدونم کدوم درسته، اگه میشه لطفا من رو در این مورد راهنمایی و کمک کنید :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------

